# Coding PANDAS



## lsmft (Feb 24, 2009)

Has anyone coded PANDAS (Pediatric Autoimmune Neuropsychiatric Disorders Associated with Streptococcal infections).  There was no further information or symptoms other than anemia on the order. I am not certain this is officially a recognized diagnois in the medical community.  So if you have seen it and coded it I'd like to know how you coded it. Thanks! L


----------

